# Computer hardware ports -- Με τι μοιάζουν;



## drsiebenmal (May 28, 2013)

Όλα (έστω, πολλά...) σε μια εικόνα (από εδώ, με πολύ καλύτερη ανάλυση εκεί).


----------

